# Sobre referencia de optoacoplador.



## pedrosi (Ene 10, 2007)

Hola, no se si será este el foro adecuado para mi pregunta; necesitaba saber que referencia puede tener un optoacoplador que tenga una entrada de tensión de unos 3 ó 4 voltios; y que fuese de cuatro pines, y que a la entrada de la tensión, me cerrace el circuito en los otros dos pines, (es para cerrar un circuito, practicamente consumo cero.). Gracias por todo, es que estoy un poco verde en todo esto y no encuentro la referencia por ningún sitio. Un saludo.


----------



## Aristides (Ene 11, 2007)

En el libro (PDF) "Control Industrial" está explicado, como utilizar distintos tipos de optocuplas:

http://www.todomicrostamp.com/doc_manuales.php


----------



## MaMu (Ene 11, 2007)

pedrosi dijo:
			
		

> Hola, no se si será este el foro adecuado para mi pregunta; necesitaba saber que referencia puede tener un optoacoplador que tenga una entrada de tensión de unos 3 ó 4 voltios; y que fuese de cuatro pines, y que a la entrada de la tensión, me cerrace el circuito en los otros dos pines, (es para cerrar un circuito, practicamente consumo cero.). Gracias por todo, es que estoy un poco verde en todo esto y no encuentro la referencia por ningún sitio. Un saludo.



Busca el pequeñisimo PC814.

Saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 12, 2007)

Aquí tienes otro SFH 615
Saludos


----------



## pedrosi (Feb 1, 2007)

Muchas gracias, los tengo pedidos, a ver que tal me van. Un saludo.


----------



## pedrosi (Feb 9, 2007)

Hola, ya me han venido los dos optoacopladores con las dos referencias que me comentabais en los post anteriores; y lo cierto es que he probado a meterle una bateria de unos 3,8 voltios (es de un teléfono móvil nokia), y por los otros dos pines comprobando con el polímetro no se me cierra el circuito; he probado a cambiar la polaridad de la batería por si me estaba equivocando por donde le estaba dando positivo y negativo, y el resultado es que no consigo que se me cierre el circuito en los otros dos pines; estaré haciendo algo mal? o no me he explicado bien en el primer post, y para lo que yo necesito no me valen estos optoacopladores con estas referencias? gracias, y un saludo a todos.


----------



## Aristides (Feb 9, 2007)

Hola, cuidado al conectar foto-componentes, si no se coloca una r en serie se pueden quemar.

En este sitio, encontrarás un PDF que te indica como verificar foto-componentes:

http://www.todomicrostamp.com/doc_manuales.php


----------



## pedrosi (Feb 11, 2007)

hola, gracias por toda la información pero estoy muy limitado y no acabo de poder sacar información de esos manuales; lo que yo necesito es que al aplicarle una batería de móvil nokia (unos 3,7v), al optoacoplador los otros dos pines me cierren el circuito, (que no va tener practicamente consumo, casi 0), si me pudieran dar alguna otra referencia para probarla os lo agradecería tremendamente; porque ando loco y no lo consigo; gracias, un saludo.


----------

